# Shrimp and Vorticella



## lake_tuna (Jan 20, 2010)

I had ordered some shrimps online, and they came with vorticella. Only found out after putting them into a tank unfortunately.. I've treated all the shrimp in this tank with a concentrated salt (API salt) dip, and treated the whole tank with salt with normal dosage per instruction as well. I don't see any parasites anymore.

Now, is this fish tank (water, plants, etc.) clear of this parasite? I'm reading vorticella attaches to other surfaces, but I can't find any info beyond treating the shrimp. Any ideas if it's safe to move things between this shrimp tank and my other tanks? I often move my shrimp to other tanks to cull and expand my colony.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles, Lake Tuna. I don't keep shrimp (yet), so I'm unable to offer any advice. Your post did catch my eye, though, but not for any reason you might expect. Being unfamiliar with shrimp keeping, I'm also not aware of their parasites or their names. But when I saw the title of your post, my first thought was of a tasty Italian seafood/pasta dish. Although I must confess that I've never eaten Vorticella before (that I know of), I have had vermicelli before and enjoyed it. And, of course, I LOVE most any dish that includes shrimp, so "Shrimp and Vorticella" sounded rather tasty and it got my mouth to watering! Now, thanks to you, I can't get Red Lobster out of my head! Thanks alot, now I have a craving I can't get rid of!

Olskule


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Generally speaking, people treat the tank with Seachem Paraguard (hit or miss if it works?), No Planaria or Planaria Zero to get rid of them. I've seen people treat shrimp using salt baths, but not an entire tank.


If the vorticella is in fact gone, then you should be safe to transfer and move them around. If not, well, still simple to treat.


----------



## Aquascaper101 (Sep 25, 2015)

Agree with Zoidburg. Paragaurd is broad spectrum and should be easy enough on the shrimp themselves. Most reccomend to start at a lower dose and scale up over a few days.

Once you think you’re clear, I’d wait a week or two before moving livestock between tanks. Best to be sure it’s actually gone before risking a transfer to another group of shrimp.


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Generally speaking, people treat the tank with Seachem Paraguard (hit or miss if it works?), No Planaria or Planaria Zero to get rid of them. I've seen people treat shrimp using salt baths, but not an entire tank.
> 
> 
> If the vorticella is in fact gone, then you should be safe to transfer and move them around. If not, well, still simple to treat.


I didnt know no planaria treats vor  what else do they treat? Got a bag 99% basically laying around and im curious of its uses


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

ILikeRice said:


> I didnt know no planaria treats vor  what else do they treat? Got a bag 99% basically laying around and im curious of its uses


It does a pretty good job on nerite snails. It also works on planaria (obviously) and hydra as well as some parasitic worms. I've never tested it on vorticella though so I can't say for certain it works well for that.


----------

